# Day 27 of outdoor grow #1



## Chi11yWi11y1! (Jul 15, 2020)

Hope she looks well


----------



## Oldbay (Jul 29, 2020)

She looks great!


----------



## Drifting13 (Jul 29, 2020)

What is she? Looking good...


----------



## Chi11yWi11y1! (Jul 29, 2020)

Drifting13 said:


> What is she? Looking good...


I believe she is hashbar or mandarin cookies i had 2 one died but cant remember which one this is


----------



## Chi11yWi11y1! (Jul 29, 2020)

This is her now


----------

